# Cheverly Sports



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if Sonny has opened the store this year, and does he have bloodworms at this time? He has always carried "snakes", and his pricing has always been superb. Just make sure you car does not end up on cinder blocks between the time you go into the store, and come out with bait. 

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Cheverley Sport*

I dont care for that guy he watch & peep every body who shops at his store he thinks every customer is a bandit , yes I will agree he carries the best blood worms however, his tackle supplies are very expensive


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Sonnys a great guy hes been ripped off being in that area*

You would do the same as sonny if you got robbed and ripped off as many times as he has being in that area


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

can this be like store burning . 
man, if you had a store in that area, youd grow a third eye too. that area is scary.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> You would do the same as sonny if you got robbed and ripped off as many times as he has being in that area





EugeneChoe said:


> can this be like store burning .
> man, if you had a store in that area, youd grow a third eye too. that area is scary.


that sound a little racist to me. you all know why that store is in that area; because peeps like you wouldnt allow him to have 1 in the areas that you all live in.



supercast said:


> I dont care for that guy he watch & peep every body who shops at his store he thinks every customer is a bandit , yes I will agree he carries the best blood worms however, his tackle supplies are very expensive


best BWs in area. he does sometimes make the customers uncomfortable. thats what happens when you put your business inside a liquor store. i guess for all of his loss he gains it back by overchargin his terminal tackle!! i clearly dont feel sorry for him!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I know the area very well myself and I don't consider the above to be racist comments by any stretch of the imagination. When you have to look over your shoulder while walking around the area - it's not a race thing, it's a crime thing .......... moreso, it's a personal safety thing. It's not the safest of areas.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

try calling him and asking....


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

is a tackle and liquor store???


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

bigpapamd1 said:


> that sound a little racist to me. you all know why that store is in that area; because peeps like you wouldnt allow him to have 1 in the areas that you all live in.


Oh please. I'm the last person in the world to bitch about "PC" stuff and I'm probably the most liberal guy on this site... but this is pure crap. The nabe he's in is crime ridden. If he wanted to open a tackle store here in Alexandria, I'd throw him a damned parade.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*We Need Peace Here*

I think whats important is to NOT criticize a man who is trying to make a living, rather, are we satisfied as customers paying what he wants for his bloodworms. For me, the answer is yes. Where else do we go? Holiday Sports is gone. Generally Walmart worms stink, and I gave up on Anglers 25 years ago for everything.

SO WHATS MOST IMPORTANT HERE?


The Fishing Fossil Hunter


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Its half liquor store and half bait shop. You have to enter through the liquor store to get to the shop. The neighborhood isn't that bad. it's gotten better. Would suggest daylight time though


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes. The store is open, I went there Friday Feb 29th. I'm not sure if he has BW. I just needed to pick up my licenses.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

anyone know if Holiday Sports moved somewhere else? There bloods were killers.. I mean the size of sharpies... I find it hard to believe that these are the only two stores that get the big bloods.

speaking of which. I saw a clip of the guy from Dirty Jobs working as a bloodworm harvester. he was in some marshy water and pulled up a snake err rather worm...


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Drunk Blood Worms*

Since Cheverly Sports is inside of a liquor store, do the bloodworms prefer Bud?

Fossil Hunter


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

steve grossman said:


> Since Cheverly Sports is inside of a liquor store, do the bloodworms prefer Bud?
> 
> Fossil Hunter


Then they'd be Budworms.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Best bloodworms bar no other are at Tocherman's on Eastern Avenue in Baltimore. round as your pinky and 8" to 10" or longer. They are his large worms, the jumbo's are in another class all together but are $12.95 dozen. you won't find his worms hidden in grass. His are live in a tank and when you get them they are delivered to you in wet paper towel and placed in a box. He counts out each one in front of you. You have to see to believe quality. Only question is when/how early he has them available. in season. Call them to see when he stars carrying them. You will never be disappointed with bait.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

fyremanjef said:


> anyone know if Holiday Sports moved somewhere else? .



Hi Jeff, unfortunately they didn't move, they went out of business. I really miss the place too, I use to live 5 mins from there. Bob the owner was real nice to deal with.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Did Tommy treat everyone right when he was managing the store for Bob? So what is Bob doing with his spare time?? Anyone hear where Tommy sent??

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in about Cheverly. The neighborhood is ok. If you are scarred to go to get bait then I guess you need to go somewhere else. Plus as everyone said it is a liquor store as well. The prices are not great but the bloodworms are like snakes in that joint and since Holiday has closed we are very limited. Holiday wasn't cheap either. Cheverly is convenient for some folks if you don't have time to go to Walmart or Bass and Pro. Here is one for you guys that thought that Holiday was in a great neighborhood. Think again. It really doesn't matter what neighborhood you are in these days if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time you will get got! Keep your eyes open!!! Enough of this mumbo jumbo stuff when are you all going to start reporting about caught some fish. I haven't been out but the rock are definitely out there. Last year I was caughting croakers about the 3 week in March. Stop sitting here talking and go fishing. I can't get out until around the 20th. It's on now baby. Where is the DE fisherman of the year when you need him!!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

nuppey said:


> Just wanted to chime in about Cheverly. The neighborhood is ok. If you are scarred to go to get bait then I guess you need to go somewhere else. Plus as everyone said it is a liquor store as well. The prices are not great but the bloodworms are like snakes in that joint and since Holiday has closed we are very limited. Holiday wasn't cheap either. Cheverly is convenient for some folks if you don't have time to go to Walmart or Bass and Pro. Here is one for you guys that thought that Holiday was in a great neighborhood. Think again. It really doesn't matter what neighborhood you are in these days if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time you will get got! Keep your eyes open!!! Enough of this mumbo jumbo stuff when are you all going to start reporting about caught some fish. I haven't been out but the rock are definitely out there. Last year I was caughting croakers about the 3 week in March. Stop sitting here talking and go fishing. I can't get out until around the 20th. It's on now baby. Where is the DE fisherman of the year when you need him!!!


Excellent POV!!!
where did you catch them croakers in march, down in VA or in MD at the PAX!!!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> that sound a little racist to me. you all know why that store is in that area; because peeps like you wouldnt allow him to have 1 in the areas that you all live in.


...i dont understand the, why he has a store in that area because "peeps" like us wouldnt allow him to have one in the area we live in comment...??? what does that mean i had no idea thats why he chose to be in cheverly. anyways...

ummm, well i know your not calling me racist, but i dont think what i said sounds very racists at all. i live in rockville...even weaton scares me, langley park...mmmm, cheverly...yeah i think that area is worse. i dont know what the crime rate is like, but anyone with some common sense driving through that area will tell you that its not the safest place to walk around at night...come on run down areas, boarded up windows, the area not being kept well, BARS on window...im no expert, but my common sense tells me...well it aint no rockville. 
will this stop me from going there...HECK NO! i go out of my ways just to go there. im not too concerned with what he charges for this and that (although it seems a lil pricey), i go there for one main reason and i will keep on going (till something unreasonable happens)

also with my comment on the third eye well...(also, i saw a new post i didnt like very much with the same title). i will tell you race dont matter cuz he even watched me the first couple times i was there too (i was never offended), and im the same race as him. since then he started to recognize me and he even speaks korean to me now. nice man. 
well this turned out longer than i wanted it to go. hope it makes a lil sense hehe. 



anyone ever watch the movie, dont be a menace to south central while drinkin your juice in the hood?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Just to bring an understanding to why Sonny has a tackle shop in Cheverly, Maryland. He simply purchased the Liquor/ Tackle shop from a previous owner years ago. He is not the original owner. I lived in that area in the mid 90`s and he watches everyone. I’ve been on the radar myself several times. He is a nice person. He is just trying to protect his business. Sonny has been robbed more than a few times. I have been in the store when someone ran out the store with an expensive fishing rod.opcorn:


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what kind of stuff does he sell? expensive reels and rods? ticas? gloomis? surf stuff or mostly frshwater?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> what kind of stuff does he sell? expensive reels and rods? ticas? gloomis? surf stuff or mostly frshwater?


He sells a variety of bait, rods, reels, tackle, from fresh water to salt water. He also sells a great variety of nets and rain suits.:fishing:


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Eugene & Jam Fish he watched me too but he was cool. I took my time to make a couple of purchases plus I think he is the only one in the area that carries the battery operated red fishing lights. Go there for them. Big papa I caught them in the bay last year and that was the 1st time they had been in the bay in about 3 years. You should be able to caught them at SPSP if they come up again this year. U don't know until u try. If you wait for thiese guys to post it, it will be to late sometimes. I tried to give thiese guys the heads up last year that I was catching stripers around March in the bay and the vets told me I was caughting resident rock. Catch and release! I don't think resident rock are not 20 plus inches. The weather is beginning to break so any day now. Big papa you can get some croakers in MD as well like Bushwood, Potomac River. I saw you posted on the VA side about James River and I heard about JR for a couple of years. I just don't want to make that drive if I can get them in MD. You have to put in your time and hope the stars, moon and sun align to caught u some monsters! Also, they will be in Pax river as well. If u are fishng from shore in MD they will hit late evening and very well at night. Some fishing holes in VA will produce in the day for ya. If you have a boat u can get them during the day, but the night bite for croakers is very well at night. Always take a variety of bait such as squid, shrimp, fishbite, etc. Every fishing hole is different and one night they bite will on one bait and another night on something else. So u alwasy want to be prepared and not sitting there looking while everyone else is pulling in fish Maybe some the vets can chime in on that. I guess b/c they are bottom dwellers like a catfish? No sure!!! I am getting exciting already....


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

nuppey from all the intel i got from guys they also told me if things go rt they will be down the pax/solomons at the end of the month!!


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Dont Worry--be Happy***

When we start catching fish from shore, with the bloodworms we purchase from Cheverly Sports, ALL the Negative will GO AWAY. Cause we will all be happy. We have been stuck knside way too long. Crappie, yellow perch are fun to catch, but there is something different about surf fishing, and getting lucky and landing a few fish in the early season. So, I guess I should of never posted anything about Cheverly Sports. It is getting readly to happen..."Whats you going to do when they come for you"??

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Well I know the guy, I buy lots of stuff from him. When I go there for bloods or a box of squid or shirmp I always leave with a bag of lead or some hooks or something. I like the guy and the area too. in the early 90's I was a vol ff in Bladensburg and I can tell you that the surrounding area wasnt the best. Its changed alot] mostly for the better. Now parts of Kentland, thats a different story. 

I remember going to that shop when I was a kid and my dad needed his license. Its like anywhere. got to take the good with the bad. but yeah, i also attribute this all to a little cabin fever.


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

fyremanjef; got to take the good with the bad. but yeah said:


> From one Jeff to another I agreeeeee.
> 
> It's time to get rid of cabin fever,and get some Slabbin fever!!!:fishing:


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Big papa u are right if everything goes right they will. u just have to get out their and find them. the guys that will be caughting the fish are not really going to give up their spots becasue when it gets on and poppin everyone and their momma will be fishin and it is hard to get a spot at some locations when everyone tells where they are biting at. keep your ears low to the ground and when u hear it is on get out there and don't delay. Sometimes you will hear some fish are biting here and you want a couple of weeks and the fish are gone when u get there. Got luck to all. I would like to go to the spring fling to meet some of these cats but i have to work that day but if things go well and i get approval from the wifey i meet drop by for a little while. good luck to everyone in the coming weeks for fishing. i getting the tip repaired on one of my favorite rods today. Bring on the stripers, croakers, spots and blues baby....Fish hard....


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

Ah yes Mr Parks...He was A gen in the Korean Army. He is a staight forward man I worked there for a few weeks in the early 90s He eyes everyone you cant take it personal. I dont renember him missing a single day of work ever. He has to be atleast 75 and works hard for what he gets. He just doesnt like people walking with his stuff. He used to have a shotgun behind the counter now its a sword.


----------



## hlsjmc1 (Jun 30, 2007)

*cheverly sport*

I live in Cheverly and its a nice place to live, but we are surrounded by some sketchy areas.

I would rather "take my chances" at Sonny's (which i do most weekend spring/summer) and pay a little extra, than go to that hell hole Wal-Mart that's putting him out of business.

Sonny always saves fat bloods for me as well as a lot of his regular customers. He's rude, and treats everyone like a crook if he does not know you. 

Cheverly Sport has character, grow a set, go by the place and give him some badly needed business...everyone in there is in there for one or two reasons....fishing and/or drinking supplies....... 

its a great neighborhood place to buy beer, bait and tackle 

thanks

JC


----------

